# Increasing performance-strangely worried



## JasonHolder (20 May 2014)

Hi guys
I'm freaking out. So I've been pedalling around slowly averaging 15-16 mph for 5 weeks as you all know. In that time I've done 2 hill climb days scaling only 2000ft average. Not much. No speed work at all.

I completed a 200miler @18+mph and attempted TODAY a 100miler in 5 hour challenge but got smashed in eye by burning bug and expended a water bottle to flush it out and couldnt stop for water (rules) so abandoned @ that 32mile mark after 20.2 average totally easy. 100 would have been no problem) and went bought some north wave sunnies.

An hour later I ride to meet ride buddy and average 19mph there, 20mile distance and scale a 1 mile 4th CAT climb 2mph faster then my best dig 2 weeks ago. It felt stupid easy, and I was spinning 3 cogs heavier and only at threshold (perceived) 13th kom from over 300!! Took near a minute off my best time and was working so much less! I could have easily dug another gear down.








Went onto a 0.3 mile dig peak at 9% and went up in 53-16!! 10th kom out of 500!!





I know beginners improve a bit fast at beggining but I'm only behind pros and serious riders up these hills now with asimple threshold ride


----------



## vickster (20 May 2014)

Freaking out or bragging  Time to turn pro I think is what you are trying to tell everyone...get back to that high level that you scaled as a junior  Or your namesake did


----------



## JasonHolder (20 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Freaking out or bragging  Time to turn pro I think is what you are trying to tell everyone...get back to that high level that you scaled as a junior  Or your namesake did



No I'm worried. ive had some reassuring words on strava but would particularly like a broad opinion. Mr hamaetocrit?? Increases don't come like this


----------



## MikeG (20 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Hi guys
> I'm freaking out.


No, you're blowing your own trumpet, very loudly.......again.



JasonHolder said:


> scale a 1 mile 4th CAT climb 2mph faster then my best dig 2 weeks ago. It felt stupid easy, and I was spinning 3 cogs heavier and only at threshold (perceived) 13th kom from over 300!! Took near a minute off my best time and was working so much less!



Is that the hill from the graphic? Because if so, it says _"this effort 6.44"_, and _"my best effort 5.46"_, which looks to me like you did it a minute slower than your best, not faster.


----------



## NorvernRob (20 May 2014)

All that speed and power.....then beaten by a fly cos you didn't wear glasses.


----------



## JasonHolder (20 May 2014)

mikeG said:


> No, you're blowing your own trumpet, very loudly.......again.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the hill from the graphic? Because if so, it says _"this effort 6.44"_, and _"my best effort 5.46"_, which looks to me like you did it a minute slower than your best, not faster.


Yes thats a screen shot of my last climb up. To show improvement. Here's the new one today.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Hi guys
> I'm freaking out. So I've been pedalling around slowly averaging 15-16 mph for 5 weeks as you all know. In that time I've done 2 hill climb days scaling only 2000ft average. Not much. No speed work at all.
> 
> I completed a 200miler @18+mph and attempted TODAY a 100miler in 5 hour challenge but got smashed in eye by burning bug and expended a water bottle to flush it out and couldnt stop for water (rules) so abandoned @ that 32mile mark after 20.2 average totally easy. 100 would have been no problem) and went bought some north wave sunnies.
> ...


I imagine I am not alone in thinking that none of us is qualified to offer an incredible athlete like yourself advice. I have been coaching for about 10 years now and before that competed internationally, but in all that time I never came across talent such as yours. I can put you in touch with people at the top of this fine sport of ours should you wish, which of course you must do, just give me the nod.
May I ask how old you are and how long you have been riding?


----------



## JasonHolder (20 May 2014)

Here's speed graphs. Speedo on bike reflected same.

previous best

todays ride up. 2mph faster in a few weeks of base is unheard of.

Changes to bike, ultremo zx tires. Lost 3kilos in 5 weeks. 10.5 stone currently.


----------



## vickster (20 May 2014)

You should take totallyfixed up on his kind offer...or get a job


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 May 2014)

You must be trying harder!


----------



## jowwy (20 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Hi guys
> I'm freaking out. So I've been pedalling around slowly averaging 15-16 mph for 5 weeks as you all know. In that time I've done 2 hill climb days scaling only 2000ft average. Not much. No speed work at all.
> 
> I completed a 200miler @18+mph and attempted TODAY a 100miler in 5 hour challenge but got smashed in eye by burning bug and expended a water bottle to flush it out and couldnt stop for water (rules) so abandoned @ that 32mile mark after 20.2 average totally easy. 100 would have been no problem) and went bought some north wave sunnies.
> ...


What pros and serious riders??? 

And thats a pimple not a climb


----------



## vickster (20 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> What pros and serious riders???



On Strava presumably


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2014)

We are truly blessed to have you amongst us.


----------



## JasonHolder (20 May 2014)

Well not pros per say. But extremely extremely fast guys. You all know how fast the top boys are in a 300 odd man Cat4 segment. 
Totally fixed, I'm 25 (thoroughly unlikable by most on here) and been riding 5 weeks. I did ride as a junior at a national level (or rather placed 4th at national RR champs) but that was over 8 years ago when I last touched a bike


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2014)

Wind....?


----------



## JasonHolder (20 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> We are truly blessed to have you amongst us.


Come now. Im rather worried. Don't be a douche


----------



## JasonHolder (20 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Wind..
> 
> 
> > Storms forecast tomorrow and windy today. 15mph any farking which way I went


----------



## vickster (20 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Come now. Im rather worried.



Yeah of course you are 

I don't think it's your age that makes you unlikeable


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Im rather worried.



I'd be rather worried if I was you as well, probably not for the same reasons as you are claiming to be concerned about.

Are you concerned that each time you go near a bike that some transformation takes place and by the time you've been riding for 3 months nobody will be able to see you due to you going so fast?


----------



## MikeG (20 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Yes thats a screen shot of my last climb up. To show improvement. Here's the new one today.
> 
> View attachment 45686
> View attachment 45687



I'm not following, Jason.

The first screenshot, in your first post, showed your best time as 5.46, and today's climb as 6.44. Now you are saying that is an old screenshot, and that today's climb was 5.46. Well if that is all true, then all you have done today is exactly equal your fastest time for the climb, 5.46. Rather coincidentally. Why would you have shown an old ride/ screenshot for a first post about today's ride?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2014)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjgsnWtBQm0


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> I imagine I am not alone in thinking that none of us is qualified to offer an incredible athlete like yourself advice. I have been coaching for about 10 years now and before that competed internationally, but in all that time I never came across talent such as yours. I can put you in touch with people at the top of this fine sport of ours should you wish, which of course you must do, just give me the nod.
> May I ask how old you are and how long you have been riding?



you did it better that I could.

Mine was a world or two. I suspect that @Rob3rt would have said one word.... Heh heh...

Time to get racing my young laddie.


----------



## vickster (20 May 2014)

Which one is the OP racing?


----------



## MikeG (20 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Which one is the OP racing?


Now Vickster, I'm not 100% sure you're taking this entirely seriously........


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Come now. Im rather worried. Don't be a douche


Nobber. Not douche.


----------



## JasonHolder (20 May 2014)

MikeG post: 3092164 said:


> I'm not following, Jason.
> 
> The first screenshot, in your first post, showed your best time as 5.46, and today's climb as 6.44. Now you are saying that is an old screenshot, and that today's climb was 5.46. Well if that is all true, then all you have done today is exactly equal your fastest time for the climb, 5.46. Rather coincidentally. Why would you have shown an old ride/ screenshot for a first post about today's ride?


Mike. After todays ride I went onto my last ride up there to compare. which was 6:44. And it showed my best time which I had just ridden 5:** . How are you confusing this?


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2014)

Like I said... Nobber.


----------



## 50000tears (20 May 2014)

Jason before you get too carried away with such amazing progress please bear in mind that you must have been very fit to begin with before you even started cycling. Nobody rides "easy" 20mph averages solo with just 5 weeks of base training if they were not already fit to begin with. To give you some perspective a friend of mine could comfortably match your efforts but only rides about every 2 months or so. He just has a very high level of fitness from other sports and can leave me for dead on a bike despite the fact that I have been training for 8 months now.


----------



## vickster (20 May 2014)

Jason, you do realise that people may mock less if you got rid of that ridiculous avatar. If that's the wife, put up a wedding pic. If not, one of your bike .... And I mean the two wheeled type of bike


----------



## uclown2002 (20 May 2014)

I'd start to worry if I couldn't get up a hill rather than go too fast up them!


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> Tu?
> 
> That's rather personal, don't you think?


TMN to TMN.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 May 2014)

Can you all stop talking French please , its not right


----------



## JasonHolder (20 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3092272, member: 30090"]Kill Devil Hill is an average of 2.7% but you are saying 9% in yoTh

As a base it has to be at least 3.57689% grade before I change down from 54 - 14.[/QUOTE]
Yes segment includes 0.2 mile of slight decline: ramps up to 9%. Average gradient works out to 2% indeed. Theres always more to the story. Especially segments.


----------



## JasonHolder (20 May 2014)




----------



## JasonHolder (20 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> I'd start to worry if I couldn't get up a hill rather than go too fast up them!



Ill take that. This thread can be locked if wished. Am rather chuffed with improvement obviously. But cautious as I have said, this is happening VERY fast with no specific training yet and a very limited slow base period. And I have smoked 20 a day for near 7 years and still do.


----------



## RedRider (20 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Ill take that. This thread can be locked if wished. Am rather chuffed with improvement obviously. But cautious as I have said, this is happening VERY fast with no specific training yet and a very limited slow base period. And* I have smoked 20 a day for near 7 years* *and still do*.


If you mean spliffs then all this starts making sense.


----------



## zizou (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Totally fixed, I'm 25 (thoroughly unlikable by most on here) and been riding 5 weeks. I did ride as a junior at a national level (or rather placed 4th at national RR champs) but that was over 8 years ago when I last touched a bike



Junior results are interesting because for some it is a good sign of great potential - in the UK at least there are lots of familiar names in the top 5 - Stannard, Martin, Cavendish, Dowsett etc. But in some cases these famous names were overshadowed by other juniors who beat them yet who didnt go to have a successful pro career. Its also great that results from the tour de france down to the lowliest local time trial are all stored online for years and years after the event too should you ever want to browse them again!


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Hi guys
> I'm freaking out. So I've been pedalling around slowly averaging 15-16 mph for 5 weeks as you all know. In that time I've done 2 hill climb days scaling only 2000ft average. Not much. No speed work at all.
> 
> I completed a 200miler @18+mph and attempted TODAY a 100miler in 5 hour challenge but got smashed in eye by burning bug and expended a water bottle to flush it out and couldnt stop for water (rules) so abandoned @ that 32mile mark after 20.2 average totally easy. 100 would have been no problem) and went bought some north wave sunnies.
> ...



Hi guys.

I'm freaking out. So I've been designing houses for 18 years now, as you all know. In that time I have done nothing more than energy efficient vernacular properties and experimented with a couple of underground houses. Nothing much. No specific porch work whatsoever.

I completed some plans, sections and elevations last week, and today attempted an orthogonal sketch for a client, but my pencil broke, so abandoned that at the setting out stage, and went out and bought some more leads. An hour later, I went out to meet a client, and actually drew him a free-hand porch, 3D, perspective!!!! The vanishing points were off the page! The sprockets and exposed feet showed up beautifully, and I smashed the oak framing! It felt stupid easy, and I captured the 47.5 degree pitch and the hand-made clay plain tiles, and I was working so much less! I could easily have shown the mortise and tenon draw-bore pegs!!!

I went on to draw the 4 centred arch door head, and even put some handmade nails on the 3 boarded door!!!!! No, really!! And I didn't even use the rubber!!!

I know architects improve fast at the beginning, but I'm only behind Gaudi and Lutyens on these porches now, with simple threshold sketches. I'm worried. No, really I am. I shouldn't be this good. I've had some reassuring words in the Architects Journal, and a couple of Stirling Prize nominations, but I'd really like some broad opinion. Mr Archie-Tect??? Improvements don't come like this.


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm freaking out. So I've been designing houses for 18 years now, as you all know. In that time I have done nothing more than energy efficient vernacular properties and experimented with a couple of underground houses. Nothing much. No specific porch work whatsoever.
> 
> ...



Well done ! You'll be using felt tips soon


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> And I have smoked 20 a day for near 7 years and still do.



Skin cancer, lung cancer, bowel cancer, throat cancer, heart disease, COPD, ED...you have a lovely future ahead of you 

But imagine how astonishingly fantastic and freaked out you would be if you quit the death sticks (and you'd save about £200 a month)


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

Must say, I rather like you Jason! And why did you change yer avatar of that attractive young lady? Not because someone commented on it, I hope. Stick to your guns, that's what I say. 


Just enlarged my post. Thought the little fella was packing a pair of pistols, turns out he's holding a knife and fork! SpecSavers anyone!


----------



## screenman (21 May 2014)

I would comment, but he would tell me to clear off like he did on another post.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> you did it better that I could.
> 
> Mine was a world or two. I suspect that @Rob3rt would have said one word.... Heh heh...
> 
> Time to get racing my young laddie.



Feel free to speak for me, I didn't sleep well... You'll probably do a better job at it than I would atm


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

Who's rules say that you can't top up your water bottle? Pretty dumb rule IMO but what would I know, I'm just a 13mph plodder with a nice bike. I top up my water when I need to. I might be a rebel though.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

screenman said:


> I would comment, but he would tell me to clear off like he did on another post.


 

Not at this time in the morning, he wouldn't!


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm freaking out. So I've been designing houses for 18 years now, as you all know. In that time I have done nothing more than energy efficient vernacular properties and experimented with a couple of underground houses. Nothing much. No specific porch work whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Quality read! :-D


----------



## Doyleyburger (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Well not pros per say. But extremely extremely fast guys. You all know how fast the top boys are in a 300 odd man Cat4 segment.
> Totally fixed, I'm 25 (thoroughly unlikable by most on here) and been riding 5 weeks. I did ride as a junior at a national level (or rather placed 4th at national RR champs) but that was over 8 years ago when I last touched a bike


Can I ask you what year you placed 4th and who was in the top 3 ?
I know somebody who has been heavily involved in junior racing for years and is struggling to remember you


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

doyleyburger said:


> Can I ask you what year you placed 4th and who was in the top 3 ?
> I know somebody who has been heavily involved in junior racing for years and is struggling to remember you


Not the uk so they be struggling alright


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

User13710 said:


> Yes, he's full of it.


As a consequence of being full of something else?


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Not the uk so they be struggling alright


Is this a bit like that film about the Jamaican bobsled team?


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

Ah, @JasonHolder you are up and about then.
Why can you not fill your water bottle up once emptied? Sounds a bit stupid to me. What rules are these you speak of in your opening post?


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Is this a bit like that film about the Jamaican bobsled team?


No the island of Sark is smaller than Jamaica.


----------



## uclown2002 (21 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> Ah, @JasonHolder you are up and about then.
> Why can you not fill your water bottle up once emptied? Sounds a bit stupid to me. What rules are these you speak of in your opening post?


It's the 100 mile in 5 hrs challenge :- http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/100-miles-in-5-hours-challenge.154680/
Three conditions IIRC:-
1. Solo ride
2. Start/finish same place
3. No stopping

I think Jason was taking No 3 too seriously, as it is more to do with no periods of rest.


----------



## JoeyB (21 May 2014)

I haven't seen any of your previous posts so I haven't made my own judgement on you yet lol. You obviously have a natural knack for cycling but to say you've only been riding for 5 weeks (and I guess implying you are a beginner) is a bit of a stretch don't you think? Performing at a highish level 8 years ago, that isn't THAT long ago in my opinion...in my eyes you are just rising back to your previous level. Everyone talks about muscle memory in weight lifting etc, I'm sure this is the case here too?

Just my opinion mind...

Well done on the times btw, wish they were mine!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Can I ask you what year you placed 4th and who was in the top 3 ?
> I know somebody who has been heavily involved in junior racing for years and is struggling to remember you



Feel a song comin' on: ' there are mooooore questions than answers.'

I'll get me coat!


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

@JoeyB yes its a stretch saying I'm a beginner. But I started from zero. Cycling muscle/blood memory I'm not sure about. What I am sure about is having ridden well before. Its easy to pick up again because you know how to 
ride Pro as fark, get much more economical faster as you know what to change/what worked well for you before, and what to avoid. Namely-Too much zone 5 not enough rest for me. That said, a lot of budding cyclists would do well recovering more or reducing their HIT or rolling iut a proper base period without manic HIT thrown in because they are frustrated in being slow. Having learnt the hard way


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> No the island of Sark is smaller than Jamaica.


No cars on sark, must be a lovely place to cycle...taking care not to fall off the edge into the sea


----------



## montage (21 May 2014)

Jason, at first you came across as quite dislikeable. Now I just really hope you can get, or do get, the help you need.


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> @JoeyB yes its a stretch saying I'm a beginner. But I started from zero. Cycling muscle/blood memory I'm not sure about. What I am sure about is having ridden well before. Its easy to pick up again because you know how to
> ride Pro as fark, get much more economical faster as you know what to change/what worked well for you before, and what to avoid. Namely-Too much zone 5 not enough rest for me. That said, a lot of budding cyclists would do well recovering more or reducing their HIT or rolling iut a proper base period without manic HIT thrown in because they are frustrated in being slow. Having learnt the hard way


you dont half talk some nonsense fair play


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

@jowwy very briefly. Don't make me bash your 29min 10TT times. Have nothing else to offer you


----------



## montage (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> @jowwy very briefly. Don't make me bash your 29min 10TT times. Have nothing else to offer you



This is a disgusting post.
Jowwy is twice the athlete you will ever be.


If you are anything like your internet persona in real life, seriously, get some help before you do some harm to yourself or those close to you. Friends and family are obviously good places to start and I am sure there are many on here who are far more educated on this matter.


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> @jowwy very briefly. Don't make me bash your 29min 10TT times. Have nothing else to offer you


bash away big boy - at just under 40yrs old and 17st, i've ridden past and beaten boys with alot better credentials than yours and they didn't need bigging up on a forum either 

and for reference it was 28'30 in my first ever TT at the age of 38


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> @jowwy[Have nothing else to offer you



A case of never a truer word spoken?


----------



## Doyleyburger (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Not the uk so they be struggling alright


Care to tell us where then ?


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> It's the 100 mile in 5 hrs challenge :- http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/100-miles-in-5-hours-challenge.154680/
> Three conditions IIRC:-
> 1. Solo ride
> 2. Start/finish same place
> ...


Aha, in that case Jason might not be able to stop at red lights, T junctions, roundabouts and the like either then. If he is going to take rule No. 3 'that' literally.


----------



## cyberknight (21 May 2014)

Jason always reminds me of a movie quote from point break
"Young , dumb and full of **m"
I am not saying he isnt a good cyclist and a nice chap but maybe he needs to learn to put his brain in gear a bit before he opens his mouth sometimes .

I think if he had said originally before all the perceived bragging that he was a good junior it might have explained his "achievements "


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Jason always reminds me of a movie quote from point break
> "Young , dumb and full of **m"
> I am not saying he isnt a good cyclist and a nice chap but maybe he needs to learn to put his brain in gear a bit before he opens it sometimes .


He can open his brain ?


----------



## cyberknight (21 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> He can open his brain ?


You got to remember im on night shift , my brain is not functioning or open to start with 
Original msg edited .


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> bash away big boy - at just under 40yrs old and 17st, i've ridden past and beaten boys with alot better credentials than yours and they didn't need bigging up on a forum either
> 
> and for reference it was 28'30 in my first ever TT at the age of 38



I rode with you on my mind.





Could have done with HR tbh. 2 round abouts + 3 turn Round points.

Im not hear to bash anyone. But STOP calling me out! Fool


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

cyberknight said:


> You got to remember im on night shift , my brain is not functioning or open to start with
> Original msg edited .


I knew what you meant.


----------



## cyberknight (21 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> I knew what you meant.


Good because i had to read it a few times to understand it


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> I rode with you on my mind.
> View attachment 45753
> 
> Could have done with HR tbh. 2 round abouts + 3 turn Round points.
> ...


You are 15 years younger and probably 7 stone lighter. For the love of God, grow up a bit.


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> I rode with you on my mind.
> View attachment 45753
> 
> Could have done with HR tbh. 2 round abouts + 3 turn Round points.
> ...



He did kick yer ass 
I might give it a go and learn you all good . Are we allowed to go over the hour mark ?


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> I rode with you on my mind.
> View attachment 45753
> 
> Could have done with HR tbh. 2 round abouts + 3 turn Round points.
> ...




For the love of God this is getting really is boring.
By all means let us know about your cycling attempts but give the 'Big I Am' a rest.


----------



## cyberknight (21 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> You are 15 years younger and probably 7 stone lighter. For the love of God, grow up a bit.


Hes 21 years younger than me !
Thats the only benefit of premium, strava i believe, age groups !


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

He raced and beat guys with better credentials than me?? TT Is against the clock. Not people better than Me. If he wants to beat Me then beat my time. Or let's handicap my weight to yours and age too. We are same class. He wants to talk big. Then walk big


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> He did kick yer ass
> I might give it a go and learn you all good . Are we allowed to go over the hour mark ?


Who kicked who's butt ???


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> He can open his brain ?


He has one?


----------



## cyberknight (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> No he can sod off. He raced and beat guys with better credentials than me?? TT Is against the clock. Not people better than Me.


Classic see what i mean , manners cost nothing but you seem to like to rile people up .
I take it back i think @Saluki has summed you up perfectly .


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> No he can sod off. He raced and beat guys with better credentials than me?? TT Is against the clock. Not people better than Me.


No mention of racing in my post - but well done for another pointless post


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> No he can sod off. He raced and beat guys with better credentials than me?? TT Is against the clock. Not people better than Me. If he wants to beat Me then beat my time. Or let's handicap my weight to yours and age too. We are same class. He wants to talk big. Then walk big


Are you ex-forces? your last avatar suggests either forces or ex.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> Are you ex-forces? your last avatar suggests either forces or ex.


He said he got kicked out for killing someone, then couldn't hack it in the French foreign legion as snails don't taste like bananas or something...and his French is evidently rubbish too

Obviously thinks people on CC are impressed by his w**** waving


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> No mention of racing in my post - but well done for another pointless post


Beat* rather. I wasnt racing either clearly. Just on way home from work! In normal gear on normal bike. Bye!


----------



## Rob3rt (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> TT Is against the clock. Not people better than Me.



There is a winner in a time trial, the person who records the best time is said winner, i.e. it is a race against other people!


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> Are you ex-forces? your last avatar suggests either forces or ex.


Yes i am. Parachute regiment.


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> There is a winner in a time trial, the person who records the best time is said winner, i.e. it is a race against other people!


Yes so i smashed him


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> ........But STOP calling me out! Fool



What you keep getting confused with, Jason, is the difference between appreciating your performance on the bike, and deprecating your performance on here. 

Frankly, half your posts are dangerous nonsense, and the others are about personal aggrandisement. You will always get called out on the content of the former, and on the attitude of the latter. The fact that you can ride a bike fast doesn't mean anyone should take the slightest notice of anything you ever say, even here on a cycling forum. I salute your speed, and I'll continue to show up the utter nonsense you spout, whenever you spout it. If you post on a forum, expect responses. If you post crap on a forum, expect to be called on it. Your efforts on a bike have diddly squat to do with anything, and thinking that riding at 20mph gives you the right to call others a fool is symptomatic of the sociopathic tendencies so evident in your recent output.


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Yes i am. Parachute regiment.


Ah!


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Yes i am. Parachute regiment.


If a current member, I wonder what your commanding officer would think of the way you are behaving?


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Beat* rather. I wasnt racing either clearly. Just on way home from work! In normal gear on normal bike. Bye!


Oooooo look i can ride a bike - look at me everyone im riding a bike all on mine own 

Enjoy the rest of your evening


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

I'm


MikeG said:


> If a current member, I wonder what your commanding officer would think of the way you are behaving?


Im ex. But CO would say "Stick it to the bigmouth Airborne!"


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2014)

Wait , my phone went and I missed a bit . Have we got our willies out ?


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

Here we are children, a nice little video to calm you all down.


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

Foss........ If I could give 5 likes, I would. Priceless!


----------



## michaelcycle (21 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Here we are children, a nice little video to calm you all down.




looooool


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

Here is another


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Here is another



Step 20 is just perfect for Jason


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

The fella peddling like fury in a low gear trying to keep up with the group made me laugh out loud (no abbreviations!) Been there and bought the t-shirt!


----------



## Spinney (21 May 2014)

"...ask someone wearing a yellow Livestrong band."


----------



## montage (21 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> "...ask someone wearing a yellow Livestrong band."



Wasn't there a forum member who got a livestrong tattoo? I cannot for the life of me remember who, but I certainly feel sorry for them.

Edit - it would probably be for the best if nobody named the mysterious member out of respect


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> I rode with you on my mind.
> View attachment 45753
> 
> Could have done with HR tbh. 2 round abouts + 3 turn Round points.
> ...



Jason, I can blitz your time to the back of beyond and I'm a 54 year old has been. Get some more of that base in yer legs and then call me out - suspect it might be a close run thing if you can handle the pressure!


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2014)

@JasonHolder 

I tell you what i'll hold out the olive brach a little.

Now heres the kicker - go get yourself a nice TT bike, maybe a shiv or a canondale slice something real quick. Buy a nice pointy hat, skinsuit, some overshoes you know the full kit like.

Go to your local cycle club, enter their TT,slap that number on your back real tight, dont want it blowing around in the wind. Ride that TT bike like you stole it, really bust a gut till you got nothing in your legs, your about to spew and you know deep down inside your loins that you had nothing left in the tank to give.

Collect your time from the marshal, be real proud of it, cherish it. Now go home and show it to your mam and maybe, just maybe she'll give you an extra oreo with your glass of milk before bed


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> I tell you what i'll hold out the olive brach a little.
> 
> Now heres the kicker - go get yourself a nice TT bike, maybe a shiv or a canondale slice something real quick. Buy a nice pointy hat, skinsuit, some overshoes you know the full kit like.
> 
> ...



Tried all of the above - doesn't work!


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> I'm
> Im ex. But CO would say "Stick it to the bigmouth Airborne!"


I can only imagine what my Father would say about a CO with that attitude.


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> I tell you what i'll hold out the olive brach a little.
> 
> Now heres the kicker - go get yourself a nice TT bike, maybe a shiv or a canondale slice something real quick. Buy a nice pointy hat, skinsuit, some overshoes you know the full kit like.
> 
> ...



no thanks. Specifically dont have the body composition, sustainable power or the desire to do any TTing at all. Little own spend that sort of money on a dedicated bike and gear.

How much was your bike out of interest


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> no thanks. Specifically dont have the body composition, sustainable power or the desire to do any TTing at all. Little own spend that sort of money on a dedicated bike and gear.
> 
> How much was your bike out of interest


Which one????


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> I can only imagine what my Father would say about a CO with that attitude.


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> ........ dont have the body composition, sustainable power or the desire to do any TTing at all. *Little own* spend that sort of money on a dedicated bike and gear.........


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> Which one????


The fast one.
Always like seeing guys get neck deep into something


----------



## Andrew_P (21 May 2014)

Is anyone raging yet?


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

MikeG said:


>


How do you spell it then?  
Woukd you believe me if i said "dam auto correct stupid phone"?


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> The fast one.
> Always like seeing guys get neck deep into something


I have no reason or inclination to let people know how much my kit costs as its all subjective.

And thats not me being arsey, thats just how i am.


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> How do you spell it then?



The same way as the rest of the English speaking world.


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

montage said:


> This is a disgusting post.
> Jowwy is twice the athlete you will ever be.
> 
> 
> If you are anything like your internet persona in real life, seriously, get some help before you do some harm to yourself or those close to you. Friends and family are obviously good places to start and I am sure there are many on here who are far more educated on this matter.


Currently not as fast so that doesnt stand up. 

Athlete no.
Driven and making a good dig on improving. Yes, impressive, kudos.
More likable yes


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> How do you spell it then?
> Woukd you believe me if i said "dam auto correct stupid phone"?


Did you mean 'let alone' as that would make sense in that sentence, unlike what you wrote


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Did you mean 'let alone' as that would make sense in that sentence, unlike what you wrote


Yes thats the one thanks


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

You mean

Yes, that's the one, thanks


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

vickster said:


> You mean
> 
> Yes, that's the one, thanks


Yes, that's the one, thanks!


----------



## 400bhp (21 May 2014)

This is Cowcombe Hill on Strava:

http://app.strava.com/segments/2403860

You are 28th of 300.

The other segment is misleading anyway as it goes round a roundabout, so most people will have eased off.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> This is Cowcombe Hill on Strava:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/2403860
> 
> ...


Nearly as popular as The Cat and Fiddle.....


----------



## 400bhp (21 May 2014)

LOLZ as the young uns say.


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


>


More like I reckon.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 May 2014)

Sick init.


----------



## 400bhp (21 May 2014)

Here you go Jason.

Have a pop at this. Look who is number 8. Now that is farkin fast.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Here you go Jason.
> 
> Have a pop at this. Look who is number 8. Now that is farkin fast.


6 out of the first 10 are pros or U23 development riders.


----------



## 400bhp (21 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> 6 out of the first 10 are pros or U23 development riders.



Exactly.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

montage said:


> Wasn't there a forum member who got a livestrong tattoo? I cannot for the life of me remember who, but I certainly feel sorry for them.
> 
> Edit - it would probably be for the best if nobody named the mysterious member out of respect



There was. I shall name no names.


----------



## 50000tears (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> no thanks. Specifically dont have the body composition, sustainable power or the desire to do any TTing at all.



Makes me chuckle this considering that yesterday you claimed the 100 miles in 5 hours would have easy if not for the 'fire' bug!


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

I've read this thread (and it's very silly) but I am still none the wiser as to why you are worried, OP


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Here you go Jason.
> 
> Have a pop at this. Look who is number 8. Now that is farkin fast.


Ive seen your strava before as I've said. My original post is about climbing 1min faster near over night. You undoubtably have some good advice which you rather hold onto and just troll. That's frustrating.

@50000tears yes 100miles@20mph/200@18mph isn't 10-25m @27mph. I just can't hold that huge power for 30-60+minutes even in tip top condition.


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> .........100miles@20mph..........



Which you haven't done yet.


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Ive seen your strava before as I've said. My original post is about climbing 1min faster near over night. You undoubtably have some good advice which you rather hold onto and just troll. That's frustrating.
> 
> @50000tears yes 100miles@20mph/200@18mph isn't 10-25m @27mph. I just can't hold that huge power for 30-60+minutes even in tip top condition.


Not considered a 10 mile TT then? You only have to hold on for half an hour or so. Even I could do a 10 mile TT when I was your age, but then I was a triathlete back when I was younger.


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

mikeG said:


> Which you haven't done yet.


Yes and im not going to. Done riding to prove a point. Have a training program to follow.


----------



## 50000tears (21 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> Which you haven't done yet.



And whilst the 200 miler included an understandable 3 hours off the bike, this also indicates that the 100 mile challenge is likely still beyond him.


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> Not considered a 10 mile TT then? You only have to hold on for half an hour or so. Even I could do a 10 mile TT when I was your age, but then I was a triathlete back when I was younger.


Thats first and last ten miler. Heck I'm riding a China alloy POS frame with 6600 ultegra. Not likely to get a TT bike.


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

You have a training programme, and yet you smoke. There is a profound conflict going on there. Either you are taking riding seriously, or you aren't, and handicapping yourself by smoking suggests that your training and your results aren't as important to you as you would have us believe.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Here you go Jason.
> 
> Have a pop at this. Look who is number 8. Now that is farkin fast.



How have I become involved in this? I'm not the one with my wang out!


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Thats first and last ten miler. Heck I'm riding a China alloy POS frame with 6600 ultegra. Not likely to get a TT bike.


You don't need a TT bike, or the gear, to do a TT. You just compare your results with the guys of a similar age and on similar gear to you. There are people in my club doing 27 minute TTs on 30 year old steel frame fixies: and they're 60+.


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

mikeG post: 3093851 said:


> You have a training programme, and yet you smoke. There is a profound conflict going on there. Either you are taking riding seriously, or you aren't, and handicapping yourself by smoking suggests that your training and your results aren't as important to you as you would have us believe.


Smoking doesnt impede performance other than slowing recovery.


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Smoking doesnt impede performance other than slowing recovery.


Yeah righto. You've got some science behind that big statement, have you?


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> You don't need a TT bike, or the gear, to do a TT. You just compare your results with the guys of a similar age and on similar gear to you. There are people in my club doing 27 minute TTs on 30 year old steel frame fixies: and they're 60+.


 Great. Ill get back to you once I've been riding for 8 weeks OK?


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Great. Ill get back to you once I've been riding for 8 weeks OK?


Actually, I'd be quite pleased if you didn't.


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Thats first and last ten miler. Heck I'm riding a China alloy POS frame with 6600 ultegra. Not likely to get a TT bike.



We have five bikes in our family. Your crankset alone costs more than I paid in total for all five bikes. Don't use equipment as an excuse - especially when it's perfectly decent.


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> Yeah righto. You've got some science behind that big statement, have you?


No ive got run times


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Thats first and last ten miler. Heck I'm riding a China alloy POS frame with 6600 ultegra. Not likely to get a TT bike.


I didn't have anything funky to race on way back when, certainly not a TT bike. Alloy frame, 10 speed shifters on the down tube and so on and so forth. My Defy is way more up to date, I'd have done much better with it. Even so, it was a trick bit of kit back then. You don't need a TT bike. Club TTs can be very much a 'run what you brung' affair


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Smoking doesnt impede performance other than slowing recovery.


Really? State your source.


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> No ive got run times



But what can you compare them against, Jason? You have no way of knowing what those times would have been if you didn't smoke.


----------



## ayceejay (21 May 2014)

What GPS device do you have Jason. Remember you were going to buy a HRM the other day (when you bought the tyres) did you look at a Garmin that can do both?


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

kneesUp said:


> We have five bikes in our family. Your crankset alone costs more than I paid in total for all five bikes. Don't use equipment as an excuse - especially when it's perfectly decent.


Oh really... Hows that going for you? If its not apparent already, I'm not interested in riding average. I'm interested in breaking people. Can't be done by me in TT


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> But what can you compare them against, Jason? You have no way of knowing what those times would have been if you didn't smoke.


True. Fair enough. But Any better times and I'd be making my way to the Olympics. So matters not


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

Maybe the smoking is the reason for the performance increase?

Altitude training has also become common among endurance athletes, because it has been associated with an increase in performance and in serum hemoglobin and hematocrit levels. However, this response is transient — the physiologic variables return to their baseline soon after the athlete returns to sea level.2 This moderate performance benefit is outweighed by several severe and life-threatening risks, including pulmonary edema,3 cerebral edema4 and severe flatulence.5
​While athletes endanger their careers and well-being in attempts to gain small benefits with illicit or inconvenient practices, a legal, nonprescription alternative has been largely ignored by athletes, coaches and exercise physiologists alike. Cigarette smoking has been shown to increase serum hemoglobin and hematocrit levels, increase lung volume and stimulate weight loss — characteristics all known to enhance performance in endurance sports.​http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3001541/


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

ayceejay said:


> What GPS device do you have Jason. Remember you were going to buy a HRM the other day (when you bought the tyres) did you look at a Garmin that can do both?


Getting garmin on Monday. Or a smaller frame. Decisions decisions. Using android phone


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Oh really... Hows that going for you? If its not apparent already, I'm not interested in riding average. I'm interested in breaking people. Can't be done by me in TT


It's going great, thanks. The bike I use most is perfectly suited to the roads I ride it on and the use I put it to. 

I don't understand why you don't get a big old heavy bike to be honest. If you can push that around at whatever speed you need to "break" someone (is it like in the Hadron Collider? I'm not clear on this bit) then you'll be really flying on your bike. Which presumably isn't "average" but is apparently a "POS"


----------



## screenman (21 May 2014)

Well I will say one thing Jason, you certainly made the news.

http://www.gazette-news.co.uk/news/3982628.TV_celebrity_makes_Para_Jason_s_birthday_a_special_one/

Another thing, although we may not have got on I respect you for making the Para's and I am sad that your career did not last longer, the Army has been very good for many of my pals.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2014)

Guys he is a youngster, give him a bit of slack..


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2014)

screenman said:


> Well I will say one thing Jason, you certainly made the news.
> 
> http://www.gazette-news.co.uk/news/3982628.TV_celebrity_makes_Para_Jason_s_birthday_a_special_one/
> 
> Another thing, although we may not have got on I respect you for making the Para's and I am sad that your career did not last longer, the Army has been very good for many of my pals.


Isnt that internet stalking ?


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

User said:


> leave off, it diminishes lung function and attaches carbon monoxide to your haemoglobin. Stopping smoking would be the first and best step you could take for performance and your general health and wealth.


Thank you. First bit of advice on this thread. Could use fewer easy rest days


----------



## screenman (21 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Isnt that internet stalking ?



No, I like to know who I am talking too, don't you?


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2014)

screenman said:


> No, I like to know who I am talking too, don't you?


Not really , i'll talk to anyone .


----------



## screenman (21 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Not really , i'll talk to anyone .



Choice, it is a nice thing, bit like wearing a helmet or not.


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

screenman said:


> Well I will say one thing Jason, you certainly made the news.
> 
> http://www.gazette-news.co.uk/news/3982628.TV_celebrity_makes_Para_Jason_s_birthday_a_special_one/
> 
> Another thing, although we may not have got on I respect you for making the Para's and I am sad that your career did not last longer, the Army has been very good for many of my pals.


Stalking barsteward! Lol Dont you worry about that screen man. I had a great 4 years. Cheers


----------



## Spinney (21 May 2014)

User said:


> I think it is the dawning realisation that he might just be the messiah.


----------



## Spinney (21 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Isnt that internet stalking ?


It's curiosity, aided by people who use their real names on chat forums.


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

So anyway, how is the performance anxiety?


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> True. Fair enough. But Any better times and I'd be making my way to the Olympics.......



Delusional, Jason, delusional.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2014)

In all honesty I did not know it would be called stalking. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Smoking doesnt impede performance other than slowing recovery.


Nah it'll just kill you or make you limp (in more ways than one)


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

@KneesUp 
Its settling down to mild curiosity thanks for asking. May need to create new thread and pose a new question shortly though.


----------



## ayceejay (21 May 2014)

Buying a Garmin is a good idea as I think the information you are getting from your existing set up is inaccurate. 
Another thing - rather than upgrade the clunker you have, especially as you say it is too big for you why not save (or borrow) the money to buy a decent bike and then with the right clothes and shoes you could really make progress.


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Nah it'll just kill you or make you limp (in more ways than one)


Never was a more true word spoken. 
Said the limp man. Sorry for tmi! Lmao


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

You've got to respect the young fella though; who else would have us spouting nine pages of rubbish at each other!


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> You've got to respect the young fella though; who else would have us spouting nine pages of rubbish at each other!


Is that a challenge?


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

You've lost me


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> You've got to respect the young fella though; who else would have us spouting nine pages of rubbish at each other!


Have you not been in the Commuting forum


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

vickster said:


> You've lost me



Don't worry Vickster! We all appear to be lost! And make that 10 pages and counting......


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Never was a more true word spoken.
> Said the limp man. Sorry for tmi! Lmao


I meant this lost me


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> Is anyone raging yet?


No. But a lot of bollocks being talked


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Have you not been in the Commuting forum



No! All that talk of panniers, rucksacks and all weather tyres makes me eyes glaze over!


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

ayceejay post: 3093996 said:


> Buying a Garmin is a good idea as I think the information you are getting from your existing set up is inaccurate.
> Another thing - rather than upgrade the clunker you have, especially as you say it is too big for you why not save (or borrow) the money to buy a decent bike and then with the right clothes and shoes you could really make progress.


I rode 200miles, rest assured I have the kit and the shoes  no, good advice thanks. Ill have both in 2 weeks anyway. Just deciding what first. Probably frame though. Could do with a week less on a huge one as I'm ever concerned about injuries etc

Phones accurate. Skipped a beat once that I posted about missing segments. I've confirmed with friends and speedo.

Anyone know if you can tether a garmin to your phone to upload to strava? Don't have pc


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

vickster said:


> I meant this lost me


What part


----------



## roadrash (21 May 2014)

just imagine how fast he will be when he grows up and removes the stabilisers


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Smoking doesnt impede performance other than slowing recovery.


Pardon?
(and I say that as an ex-smoker)


----------



## JasonHolder (21 May 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Pardon?
> (and I say that as an ex-smoker)


There are different types of smokers. No offence


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

That's crap. No offence.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2014)

I suppose the occasional splif compared with 50 a day, I can see a difference there.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> There are different types of smokers. No offence


Yes, the ones who quit, the ones who smoke occasionally and then the fools who smoke 20 a day


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2014)

The only thing we've learnt today, is that he doesnt have the intestinal fortitude to put his body through the hurt locker for TT's. 

Which doesnt really surprise me tbh.


----------



## KneesUp (21 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> The only thing we've learnt today, is that he doesnt have the intestinal fortitude to put his body through the hurt locker for TT's.
> 
> Which doesnt really surprise me tbh.



Oh do grow up!


----------



## montage (22 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> The only thing we've learnt today, is that he doesnt have the intestinal fortitude to put his body through the hurt locker for TT's.
> 
> Which doesnt really surprise me tbh.



The only thing that we really want to learn, the burning question within, is why does MacDonalds not sell hotdogs???


----------



## jowwy (22 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Oh do grow up!


I honestly thought this was a joke post. Obviously i was mistaken. Ah well


----------



## Herzog (22 May 2014)

This thread makes my 2 1/2 year old daughter look mature (and despite numerous powerpoint presentations, she still can't cut the crust off her bread so the sides are parallel...).


----------



## JoeyB (22 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> I rode 200miles, rest assured I have the kit and the shoes  no, good advice thanks. Ill have both in 2 weeks anyway. Just deciding what first. Probably frame though. Could do with a week less on a huge one as I'm ever concerned about injuries etc
> 
> Phones accurate. Skipped a beat once that I posted about missing segments. I've confirmed with friends and speedo.
> 
> *Anyone know if you can tether a garmin to your phone to upload to strava? Don't have pc*



I have a Garmin Edge 800 and the only way to get data out of it is via USB cable to PC/Laptop or by plugging the memory card into something with a slot (so possibly a phone if it has said slot). I think there is a direct upload feature on the _x_10 models but possibly only direct to Garmin Connect. From there you would need to follow one of the methods suggested here to get the data into Strava http://www.sports.franzkelsch.com/2013/03/garmin-edge-810-to-strava/


----------



## michaelcycle (22 May 2014)

On a more serious note although the OP's progress is outside the norm it is not completely unusual. 

It seems he had been racing before and therefore was trained to a reasonable extent. He then had a long lay off from training but in that time I presume he remained physically very active given his career, particularly his cardiovascular ability. Whilst adaptations can take a lot of effort to trigger in the body actually maintaining them does not.

Therefore when he got back into cycling a lot of his ability (especially CV ability) was still remaining and it is taking a few weeks for S.A.I.D (specific adaptation to imposed demand) to kick in and tap back into that fully.

As for the specific sharp improvement on one ride again that is not an inexplicable phenomenon. I experienced similar thing with weight training where I could go into the gym and smash a P.B out of the blue. Maybe a combination of a lot of things coming together all at one time (properly rested / recovered / strong mental state / fully hydrated and feed / good conditions / sheer luck.)

The question is whether this improvement is repeatable over time and becomes a trend and when the OP plateaus (which he will) whether he can then break that.


----------



## JasonHolder (22 May 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> On a more serious note although the OP's progress is outside the norm it is not completely unusual.
> 
> It seems he had been racing before and therefore was trained to a reasonable extent. He then had a long lay off from training but in that time I presume he remained physically very active given his career, particularly his cardiovascular ability. Whilst adaptations can take a lot of effort to trigger in the body actually maintaining them does not.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! Got everything in one post. Quality
How many repeats @that time would you recommend achieving to assume it is solidly repeatable? 
Cheers


----------



## michaelcycle (22 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Thanks for that! Got everything in one post. Quality
> How many repeats @that time would you recommend achieving to assume it is solidly repeatable?
> Cheers



I'd say every try the same ride every 3-4 weeks over 3 months and see where you're at. No hard and fast rule really.

Alternatively, if performance really is your bag you could hire a power meter or find a gym with a Wattbike and do a ramp test now and again in 3 months to check.


----------



## JasonHolder (22 May 2014)

That's great cheers. I will keep an eye on times. Here's my log of the hill so far. All have been maximal efforts. Bar the last one that prompted this thread.


----------



## tadpole (22 May 2014)

I guess I'm the only person who really wants to ask Jason/Walter, "What colour is the regimental boat house in Hereford?"


----------



## JoeyB (22 May 2014)

tadpole said:


> I guess I'm the only person who really wants to ask Jason/Walter, "What colour is the regimental boat house in Hereford?"



Pink


----------



## vickster (22 May 2014)

With yellow spots like Mr Blobby


----------



## montage (22 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> That's great cheers. I will keep an eye on times. Here's my log of the hill so far. All have been maximal efforts. Bar the last one that prompted this thread.



Note down the wind directions and strength next time 

Especially with how much the wind has been changing lately


----------



## JasonHolder (22 May 2014)

tadpole said:


> I guess I'm the only person who really wants to ask Jason/Walter, "What colour is the regimental boat house in Hereford?"


Yes think you are mate


----------



## JasonHolder (22 May 2014)

Montage said:


> Note down the wind directions and strength next time
> 
> Especially with how much the wind has been changing lately


Good god! A good point finally from You squire  i log notable wind on strava as a note as well as equipment changes-what worked+what didnt. and main aim of ride, feeling etc. cheers for the suggestion


----------



## Cuchilo (22 May 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> On a more serious note although the OP's progress is outside the norm it is not completely unusual.
> 
> It seems he had been racing before and therefore was trained to a reasonable extent. He then had a long lay off from training but in that time I presume he remained physically very active given his career, particularly his cardiovascular ability. Whilst adaptations can take a lot of effort to trigger in the body actually maintaining them does not.
> 
> ...



That explains a lot to me as I was very active in sport as a youngster . In a physical job all my working life and now jumping on a bike . Thankyou for posting that .


----------



## JasonHolder (1 Jun 2014)

Update* 

Original post times 









New times* diet today (6packets of crisps and 8 cigs.) Not good! 
New times* 









All part of a hilly 70 miler... I just dont know anymore


----------



## montage (2 Jun 2014)

Strava times mean nothing and are a shite indicator of performance


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3113395, member: 30090"]Nothing at all? Surely if you are going quicker you are getting better/more efficient? Or am I missing something?[/QUOTE]
Riding in a group, drafting a vehicle, tailwind?


----------



## Cold (2 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> New times* diet today (6packets of crisps and 8 cigs.) Not good!



The Breakfast of Champions


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Jun 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Riding in a group, drafting a vehicle, tailwind?


 And poor GPS


----------



## montage (2 Jun 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> And poor GPS



Yep, I've found pretty big difference between phone strava and a garmin (using both at the same time) - 15ish seconds over 5 minute segments.


If you want a KOM, use your phone!


----------



## JasonHolder (2 Jun 2014)

This thread is not about KOMs. 
Add 15 seconds onto my before and after times and we arrive at the same place. Performance increase


----------



## 50000tears (2 Jun 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Riding in a group, drafting a vehicle, tailwind?



This is a silly argument. Of course you can use Strava segments to mark improvement in performance. Only a very tiny percentage of riders are going to set a time with a huge tailwind or after group riding and think "boy look how fit I am getting!" Most of us are sensible enough to compare like with like. And if you using the same bit of kit to record each ride then should should make deviations between different devices a moot point too.

Might be that Strava is not 100% accurate but to say you cannot use it so show progression is nonsense.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Jun 2014)

50000tears said:


> This is a silly argument. Of course you can use Strava segments to mark improvement in performance. *Only a very tiny percentage of riders are going to set a time with a huge tailwind or after group riding and think "boy look how fit I am getting!"* Most of us are sensible enough to compare like with like. And if you using the same bit of kit to record each ride then should should make deviations between different devices a moot point too.
> 
> Might be that Strava is not 100% accurate but to say you cannot use it so show progression is nonsense.


Can you actually confirm any of this?


----------



## 50000tears (2 Jun 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Can you actually confirm any of this?



Granted I accept that there are plenty of stupid people in the world that some of them will be cyclists, but I can confirm that I don't personally know anybody who is that naive. Maybe I just ride with the smarter than average people though.


----------



## JasonHolder (2 Jun 2014)

Tailwind, group, car drafting etc make not a sods difference up a hill. Unlike flat where you can't get into the top 100 because of chain gangs etc

Agree with 50000 here. Who regards a faster time due to wind aid/group an improvement. In the old days, of speedos stop watch function you would be daft to get a faster time by drafting and think you're getting more legs.


----------



## 50000tears (2 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Tailwind, group, car drafting etc make not a sods difference up a hill.



Tailwind DOES make a big difference uphill and so can drafting to a lesser degree depending on the steepness. 6% gradient yes, 12% unlikely.


----------



## redcard (2 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Tailwind, group, car drafting etc make not a sods difference up a hill. Unlike flat where you can't get into the top 100 because of chain gangs etc



You're quite right. There is zero air resistance on hills.


----------



## Scotts2 (3 Jun 2014)

Don't understand all this Jason,but keep it up,seems to be working


----------



## Scotts2 (3 Jun 2014)

Ps come to Cornwall,we can show you a few hills,


----------



## jowwy (16 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> I rode with you on my mind.
> View attachment 45753
> 
> Could have done with HR tbh. 2 round abouts + 3 turn Round points.
> ...









Without handicapping your weight and on a proper TT course. Your time has now been smashed by an old, overweight, milk drinking sloth

Actual recorded official time as per the records on CTT is 26:09


----------



## JasonHolder (17 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 47904
> 
> 
> Without handicapping your weight and on a proper TT course. Your time has now been smashed by an old, overweight, milk drinking sloth
> ...


Well done  nice improvement!


----------

